# Solved: DirectX 11 + Nvidia 9400GT



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a fairly old 9400GT 1GB and I am wondering whether it is even possible to install DirectX 11 on my computer and whether it would make any difference if I did. I think at the moment I only have DirectX 9 .

Any help would be great. Thanks, Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## BrownBear (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope Direct X 11 is only going to support Nvidia's 200 Series.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

What would happen if I installed DirectX 11 would it work backwards compatable? Or would the computer just not function?


----------



## BrownBear (Oct 29, 2009)

it just wouldnt function so far nvidia hasnt made any graphics card that supports direct x 11 so for only ati has a graphics card


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. To be honest I don't think I am going to go Directx 11 for a while then because I am still running a Pentium 4 set up.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

BrownBear said:


> Nope Direct X 11 is only going to support Nvidia's 200 Series.


Nvidia's 200 series cards do not support DX11, just FYI.

The upcoming 300 series card (there's already a joke called Geforce 310 out that is worse than Geforce 210 or 120...) will support DX11, most probably. Only the Radeon HD 5k series cards support DX11 right now.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

ok thank you guys.


----------



## BrownBear (Oct 29, 2009)

i Know that Radeon has the support but if thats the case then thaks for correcting me BG-0


----------

